# Olive oil on his kibble.



## 1st timer (Aug 23, 2016)

I drizzle some olive oil on my pups acana kibble on a daily basis. Should i be alternating with coconut oil too?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Either one, not both. Most people on the forum say that coconut oil is supreme!


----------

